# Ovitrelle and pregnyl



## Meggimoo (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, my 2nd ICSI cycle has begun and I have just started my long protocol menopur 225 injections today. While reading my medication checklist, - I noticed that Ovitrelle 250mcg has been ordered (which I have used before) and also Pregnyl 1500iu. No one at the clinic mentionned about the Pregnyl, so when will I need to use it and what is its role? ( I willl also be taking clexane injections post ET)


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am not sure - you would need to check with your doctor.
Ovitrelle and pregnyl are both HCG compounds so can be used as a trigger shot.

Sometimes clinics give additional HCG jabs in the 2ww to support the possible pregnancy in addition to progesterone. Can make it confusing for test day though as you need sufficient time for it to leave the body to get an accurate pregnancy test.


----------



## Meggimoo (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks - will check when Im back next week - I understood that the two drugs are both trigger shots hence my confusion... will let you know


----------



## Meggimoo (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi again- update today from Clinic- they said that i will get the pregnyl shot 7 days after my ovitrelle trigger shot to help support the progesterone treatment - just wish someone would have explained at the beginning of my treatment as I was aware of no changes to my treatment plan.


----------

